# Massey 5460 purchasing advice



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey all,
In my search for a tractor for haying and loader work I've come across a couple Massey 5460s I have my eyes on with low hours. They are both earlier models without the dyna 4 transmission and lower output (98 pto HP) engine. Anyone have any thoughts on them, things to look out for, etc? Anyone have experience working with Nolts or Belmont?

Here is the first one, listed at $31,900 - https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/205208753/2004-massey-ferguson-5460
I came across the auction it was bought at last month for $22,750 with more pictures and video - https://www.equipmentfacts.com/list...ns/online/204231939/2004-massey-ferguson-5460
Seems like the interior isn't in the best shape and there is plating on the loader. Thoughts?

Here's the second listed at $32,000 - https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/205114667/massey-ferguson-5460
Haven't been able to connect with the dealer yet. Seems faded like it was outside a lot, lows hours for a 15 + year old tractor

Thanks.


----------



## SunHeart (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm mainly wondering about the plating on the loader - anything to be wary of?
And the condition of the interior - it looks like there is a rusty residue and wear on some of the rubbers and plastics - any thought as to what could cause that?


----------

